# Anyone interested in fish farming?



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

This is my homebuilt recirculating system. 3250 gallons of 80 degree water flowing 10 gallons per minute into each tank. It currently houses 200 one pound Tilapia and 1200 three inch Tilapia fingerlings.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been interested in fish farming for years just do not have the money and experience to get started. You system is very interesting. Thanks for sharing it. 

At 80 degrees how long does it take your fingerlings to reach the 1 lb range? 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats a very impressive system. My father used to have two 200 gallon saltwater tanks so i know the headaches and work that has to be put into maintaining a system that large. Props.


----------



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

6 to 7 months if everything goes just right. You should subscribe to my channel on youtube, I have 16 videos there and post a new one once in awhile. Thanks for looking. Steve


----------



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

You are looking at 3 1/2 years of weekends in that video. Thanks for looking, Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you raising all male tilapia for food production or mixed sex for pond stocking forage/algae control?

Is this a basement or a shed? (Sorry if this is answered in the video, I didn't watch the whole 15 minutes)


----------



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected], My room is built in a small barn on my property and is shared with my daughter in law's goats. HA.
My original intent was to raise all males for food BUT very few made it to the freezer. Last May/June , I sold 90% of them to people mainly from craigslist for algae and duckweed control. The feedback that I received was very positive and I am expecting many return customers. One thing that I do not understand is why some people think that it's cheaper to raise a mixed sex population of much smaller fish when the exact opposite is true. All male fingerlings are more expensive to buy and it takes twice the time in 80 degree water ( my utility bill this month will sky rocket) and three times the amount of feed to produce a 3/4 to 1 pound fish. 1000 one pound Tilapia will eat 15 pounds of Aquamax PER DAY. The second 3 months of these guy's life is very expensive.
Thanks for your interest. Steve.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very interesting. There is a commercial fish farm in a warehouse Willoughby I believe. I know its somewhere in western Lake County.

They grow yellow perch.

http://www.news-herald.com/general-...availability-of-fresh-yellow-perch-with-video


----------



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

The city of Willoughby put them out of business because their zoning regulations did not allow agricultural occupations where they were located. They just closed the doors on a quarter million dollar operation.


----------

